# DIY aquarium top, divider and lights



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello, any suggestions in how to build an aquarium top, divider and low tech/cost lighting? I just need the lighting to show the fish. Please let me know where you got the materials from. I have a 40 gallon with no lighting and lid.
Thanks!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Sensor and a dosing up.


----------



## tommyragasa (May 11, 2010)

i use eggcrate from Homedepot as dividers and top lids. They are easy to work with.


----------



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

There's a lot of ppl who does sliding aquarium lid. You can pretty much buy all the supplies at rona and homedepot, unless you want a glass lid, you can't buy glass sheets at rona. 
For the divider, if you're thinking of housing shrimps, you should make a divider with a mesh. It lets the heat travel across the tank better. I'm currently making one with a steel mesh so i wont have to clean it in future. Got my steel mesh at islands pet in richmond. 
Light, if you have excess glass or acrylic sheet, i guess you could glue it in a rectangular open box as a fixture and silicone led strips. But then 5m led strips are sold for $25 at craigslist so it's your choice whether you want to buy fluorescent or led. 

Im also making myself a divider, lid and light for my shrimp tank! Hopefully this info helped!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

For a divider, I find these work very well. They leave a gap near the glass that shrimp or fry can get through, though.

5pcs Aquarium Fish Tank Divider Suction Cup Divider Black Plastic Sheet Holder | eBay


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for the reply


----------

